# IP Setup on Windows 2003 SBE Dual NIC.



## techaspects (Jun 1, 2006)

My problem is that I have Dual NICs in this windows 2003 SBE setup. One NIC - Intel pro/1000 has a static IP and gets on the internet fine on the server. The other NIC D-Link Gigabit has a 192.168.16.2 address assigned by windows 2003 during installation. The issue is all the workstations can see the 192.168.16.2 b/c they are getting a dynamic IP from it but they are unable to get on the internet. I have placed the 192.168.16.2 on the PCs gateway as I normally do but for some reason it does not route to allow the PCs to get online.

Any help is greatly appreciated. :4-dontkno


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

*Bridging enabled?*



techaspects said:


> My problem is that I have Dual NICs in this windows 2003 SBE setup. One NIC - Intel pro/1000 has a static IP and gets on the internet fine on the server. The other NIC D-Link Gigabit has a 192.168.16.2 address assigned by windows 2003 during installation. The issue is all the workstations can see the 192.168.16.2 b/c they are getting a dynamic IP from it but they are unable to get on the internet. I have placed the 192.168.16.2 on the PCs gateway as I normally do but for some reason it does not route to allow the PCs to get online.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. :4-dontkno


Is there any bridging made between both your network connections? Incase if you didn't please follow the instructions available with the link
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...oddocs/en-us/hnw_bridge_install.mspx?mfr=true

All the best


----------

